# Battery Issues with AOKP



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I need some help with a battery issue I'm having. I'm not sure what's going on. I think it may be an app that's killing me. I just don't know how I can figure it out. My phone is on wifi 80% of the day. I get to work at 7 and by 2, my battery is down to 30% or lower. I'm adding some screen shots here because I really need some help figuring this out. I am running aokp milestone 5. I have the extended battery from Verizon.

If there's any further screen shots needed, please let me know. If anyone can help me figure this out, I'd appreciate it.

























































Again, if I need to post anything else, let me know.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

That seems about right. Maybe it was a bad flash or something with that theme you're using?


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Download badass battery it will help you find the app if its a bad app causing the drain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Download badass battery it will help you find the app if its a bad app causing the drain
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'll give this a shot.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

OK I downloaded that app. What should I be doing with it? I just unplugged a few minutes ago and I guess this isn't very accurate but here's a screen shot. Is this what I should be doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Everything looks fine..what kernel are u running?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow ur lucky, I get like a 60% per hour drain when my screen is on,l think i should stock it and get a refurb?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Everything looks fine..what kernel are u running?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks like 3.0.29 -tuna-faux123-016+. It's what comes with milestone5. What I'll do is post a screen shot when I wake up and later on in the day tomorrow.


----------



## Bern612 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine was doing that also. My screen kept turning back on. If I hit the power button it would turn back on in like 10 sec. I did a full wipe and just running alarmdroid,zynga power and gosms. Adding in new once every hour.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Bern612 said:


> Mine was doing that also. My screen kept turning back on. If I hit the power button it would turn back on in like 10 sec. I did a full wipe and just running alarmdroid,zynga power and gosms. Adding in new once every hour.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


I don't seem to have that happening. My screen never turns on on its own.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

OK here's a few more screen shots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

You have a bad flash or something bro.. I'm on milestone 5 with trinity kernel and got damn good battery life! 14 hours with 3 1/2 screen on time with interactive governor. I'm using black exodus theme it may or may not make a difference

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know if it was a bad flash though. I've noticed the battery going fast for the past few builds.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

If it's the past few builds, possible bad battery?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I guess I can put the original battery in and see what happens. I never used it. Had the the ext before I had the phone.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

So do I have to wipe my phone and bring it back to stock to get the new battery?


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> So do I have to wipe my phone and bring it back to stock to get the new battery?


Lol no? Just switch the battery and check if that's the problem you could wipe battery stats if you'd like to that's probably what I'd do


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok. I can't believe the battery that came with the phone is at 88%. It's been sitting in a bag for 4 months. So the big question. If this battery does the same thing, wipe stats on it? I thought that didn't do anything. If it works, even better. What would be the best way to get a new battery from big red? Is it possible to swap it?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Ok. I can't believe the battery that came with the phone is at 88%. It's been sitting in a bag for 4 months. So the big question. If this battery does the same thing, wipe stats on it? I thought that didn't do anything. If it works, even better. What would be the best way to get a new battery from big red? Is it possible to swap it?


Wiping battery stats wont do anything. Not sure about getting a battery replacement.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

From your usage screenshot you had a lot of awake time vs screen on time. Something is causing your phone to stay awake or wake up quite a bit.

My phone is at more hours then yours and about the same screen on time but my phone hasnt been awake much except the screen on time and while playing music at work and I'm at 67% battery.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> From your usage screenshot you had a lot of awake time vs screen on time. Something is causing your phone to stay awake or wake up quite a bit.
> 
> My phone is at more hours then yours and about the same screen on time but my phone hasnt been awake much except the screen on time and while playing music at work and I'm at 67% battery.


That's what I'm trying to figure out. I have a feeling it's an app that's just killing me. I don't know how to figure out which one though. Any advice?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I thought so. I remember reading something on G+ about wiping stats doing nothing.
> 
> That's what I'm trying to figure out. I have a feeling it's an app that's just killing me. I don't know how to figure out which one though. Any advice?


I use Better Battery Stats and check under Partial Wakelocks and Kernel Wakelocks to see if anything is keeping my phone awake. Uusually AudioOut_1 is the worst offender but it's not killing my battery or causing a huge wakelock.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I use Better Battery Stats and check under Partial Wakelocks and Kernel Wakelocks to see if anything is keeping my phone awake. Uusually AudioOut_1 is the worst offender but it's not killing my battery or causing a huge wakelock.


Here are a couple of screen shots from a few hours ago.























































I really have no clue as to what I should do. I don't know how to figure this out.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GTalk seems to be staying awake for some reason. *shrugs*


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I never even use it. Should I just uninstall it?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I never even use it. Should I just uninstall it?


Freeze it with TiBu and charge fully and see if that helps at all.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Freeze it with TiBu and charge fully and see if that helps at all.


Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. I'll freeze it and see how the rest of tonight and tomorrow goes.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. I'll freeze it and see how the rest of tonight and tomorrow goes.


Cool hopefully it helps. Seems you had 2 wakelocks of a combined 2ish hours from GTalk.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you point me in the right direction to read about these wakelocks? I don't get how it works.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Can you point me in the right direction to read about these wakelocks? I don't get how it works.


I just read the wakelock and typically for me it is usually written in the wakelock what it is. Like for you it says GTalk and I had a haxsync wakelock of over 5 hours once.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

So basically these wakelocks don't let the phone go to sleep so to speak?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> So basically these wakelocks don't let the phone go to sleep so to speak?


Right. Like my battery was awful one day when I had it in my pocket most the day. Well I checked and haxsync had a 5 hours+ wakelock so it wasn't letting the phone enter sleep so it was running like normal for over 5 hours.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks again for all the info. I'll post some results tomorrow. I might just charge this to full and leave it unplugged over night.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Thanks again for all the info. I'll post some results tomorrow. I might just charge this to full and leave it unplugged over night.


Yeah hopefully it helps you out. If not check the wakelocks again and see what else could be causing the issue.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok hopefully this works. I need the nitrodesk app. That's work email and I froze gtalk but it looks like it's still an issue?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It's much better today but yeah GTalk for some reason is killing you.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I actually unrooted and went back to day 1. I just finished rooting and I didn't let the store download my apps. I took screenshots of everything and I'm going to download everything manually again. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Well I actually unrooted and went back to day 1. I just finished rooting and I didn't let the store download my apps. I took screenshots of everything and I'm going to download everything manually again. Let's see what happens.


Hopefully that works.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just saw others in AOKP thread are having your exact same issue.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhhh Christ!!


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm having the same issue on Liquid.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=23891 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15793-aospliquidsmooth-ics-v135-rom04262012/page__st__8250#
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15793-aospliquidsmooth-ics-v135-rom04262012/page__st__8250#


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if you've tried this yet but do a full wipe, install only the ROM/gapps and add back apps as you need them. Disable syncing of all Google services that aren't essential in the accounts screen. You could also try another email app for your work email (maybe stock app?) and see if that helps. I'll keep checking back.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll try this out this weekend. I'm at work today so it would be hard to do. I'll check to see what Google syncs.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, after trying everything one could possibly try I got nowhere.

Here's what I did:
Completely wiped phone (user data, cache partition, format system & wiped dalvik)
Installed MS5 and left most apps off the phone
Flashed several different kernels
Turned off GPS and switched to 3G
After all of this, battery life DID improve, but I was getting about the same battery life that I was getting on the stock ROM without having to do any of the above.

So I have given up on AOKP, wiped my phone clean and flashed the stock ROM again. I'm going to stay on 4.0.2 until the official 4.0.4 is released so I won't have to wipe my phone again.

I'm going to miss all the cool tweaks from AOKP, but I don't think one should have to dumb their phone down just to get the same battery life as one does with a stock ROM. I understand that there's a lot of people that get great battery life. It just sucks I'm not one of those people...


----------

